# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ночь, когда город не спит: 4 июня в Минск возвращается «Ночь пожирателей рекламы»

## Labs

В ночь с 4 на 5 июня минчане и гости столицы станут свидетелями одного из самых грандиозных событий лета: во Дворце Республики состоится мировое киношоу «Ночь пожирателей рекламы». В эту ночь рекламные ролики из 60 стран превратятся в настоящие произведения искусства: интригующие, трогательные, забавные, комичные и шокирующие. 

Родиной неординарного шоу является Франция. Основатель «Ночи пожирателей рекламы» (La Nuit des Publivores) по имени Жан Мари Бурсико коллекционирует самые яркие видеоролики с 1981 года. Заниматься подборкой необычной рекламы он начал еще в детстве, собирая у марсельских кинотеатров обрывки кинопленки с роликами, которые вклеивались в каждый фильм, а затем выбрасывались за ненадобностью. Сегодня коллекция Бурсико, которая была признана национальным достоянием Франции, насчитывает, по меньшей мере, полтора миллиона роликов из 120 стран и является самой большой в мире. Ежегодно Жан Мари Бурсико лично отбирает 400 самых достойных на его взгляд роликов, которые входят в программу шоу.

«Ночь пожирателей рекламы» - это не просто демонстрация рекламных видео. Это грандиозное действо с музыкой, розыгрышами, театральными выступлениями, зонами активности, модными показами и ценными призами. Переступив порог Дворца Республики, гости с головой окунутся в атмосферу яркой светской вечеринки с приятными сюрпризами на каждом шагу. Шоу рассчитано на широкую аудиторию: «Ночь» привлекает как профессионалов, чья деятельность напрямую связана с рекламой, так и тех, кто ценит искусство и желает получить новые впечатления и позитивные эмоции. 

Компания SVEN, партнер «Ночи пожирателей рекламы», в рамках шоу приглашает зрителей принять участие в розыгрыше и выиграть одну из трех акустических систем MS-2100. Акустика подключается к любому источнику звука, а встроенный проигрыватель воспроизводит музыку с флэшек и карт памяти, превращая MS-2100 в полноформатный музыкальный центр. Звучание получается ярким и насыщенным, с сочным басом и инструментальными нюансами – можно устраивать масштабные вечеринки и просмотр спортивных трансляций в домашних условиях. 

В этом году главными темами «Ночи пожирателей рекламы» станут «Планета» и «Экология». 

Шоу стартует 4 июня в 22.00 и будет длиться всю ночь. 
Вход на мероприятие разрешен только совершеннолетним.

----------

